# لعبة : أسال اللي بعدك سؤال صريح؟



## الرواسي (27 يوليو 2006)

هذة اللعبة شفتها في منتدي وعجبتني جدا.........
بكل بساطة....بتدخل تجاوب علي سؤال اللي قبلك و بتحط سؤال للي بعدك
خلليني أبدأ.......:81: 
ممممممممممممممممم
العضو اللي بعدي:
ما هو احسن مشروع صممتة في حياتك؟:81: :81:


----------



## الحمصي (27 يوليو 2006)

أنا سنة أولى عمارة ناجح على التانية بإذن الله ومصمم 7 مشاريع
واحد من بيناتهون ضل عبارة عن كروكات وهوي أحلى واحد بنظري وهوي عبارة عن شاليه سطحو عبارة عن موجة وهوي طابقين
أما السؤال للذي بعدي 
لأيمت بضو يضل الطالب وخاصة السنوات الأولى نكرة 
وما حدا يقول إنو هون بالموقع منهتم بالكل لأنو بالموقع كمان كتير مهمش الطالب الصغير


----------



## احمد العيسوى (27 يوليو 2006)

لان داخل الناس كلها عدم ثقة فى قدرة كل واحد وممكن يكون طالب فى السنوات الاولى ويكون ليه تفكير افضل من مهندس متخرج
والسؤال للى بعدى هل ممكن فى يوم تعمل مشروع مصممه طالب فى سنواته الاولى فى العمارة


----------



## sara zorzor (27 يوليو 2006)

اكيد ممكن انا ايام الكليه كنت دايما احب اتفرج علي مشاريع سنه اولي لانه لازم هيكون في فكر جديد
وسؤالي للي بعدي
اذا جه يوم وبقيت دكتور في الجامعه هتطلع غلك في الطلبه ولا هتتلاشي اللي اتعمل فيك؟


----------



## طــــــ هندسة الب (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ،،،،،،،،

انا طالب سنه اولى والى الان صممت مشروعان الثاني لا يزال تحت التنفيذ 
الاول info box والثاني كوفي شوب 
اما بالنسبه لجواب الاخ احمد العيسوي اقول ممكن اعمل على مشروع نفذه طالب قبلي واطوره 
بس بشرط ان اعترف بحق الطالب الذي نفذه من قبلي 

تحياتي ........


----------



## الرواسي (27 يوليو 2006)

ارجو الالتزام بطرح سؤال في النهاية....
والان السؤال هو: هل تعتقد انة من الممكن اختراع طابع معماري جديد ( مثل الروماني او الاغريقى او الاسلامي...........الخ) ولا هذة هي الاشكال و لايمكن عمل غيرها ؟


----------



## طــــــ هندسة الب (27 يوليو 2006)

انا اعتذر لاني نسيت اسئل للي بعدي

مع العلم بأنه كان هناك سؤال ؟؟؟؟
لكن الان مهو بوقته 
مره اخره اعتذر

تحياتي


----------



## شوكت (27 يوليو 2006)

انا مستني السؤال


----------



## sara zorzor (27 يوليو 2006)

انا سألت سؤال فوق وطنشتوني


----------



## soso2006 (27 يوليو 2006)

لو جه يوم وبقيت دكتورة فى الجامعة راح اتلاشى اللى حصل معايا وخصوصا الظلم والاضطهاد للفكر الجديد فى الطلبة ويجب ان نراعى انه كل زمن وله طريقته وعادى جدا انه يكون الطالب ذو فكر متميز عن الاستاذ ........ وان شاء الله هراعى ضميرى فى الدرجات .......... ) )


----------



## soso2006 (27 يوليو 2006)

السؤال للى بعدى ؟؟
هل العمارة موهبة ام دراسة وخبرات مكتسبة ؟؟؟


----------



## ArchMeaZ (27 يوليو 2006)

حلو الموضوع!!


> هل العمارة موهبة ام دراسة وخبرات مكتسبة ؟؟؟


 
الصراحة العمارة تحتاج إلى الموهبة بشكل عام و تفكير عالي و خيال واسع و هنا لا نهمل دور الدراسة فبدون الدراسة لم يكن هناك معماريين أيضًا... و بدون الخبرات المكتسبة لما وجدنا مدارس معمارية و لا التنافس بين المعماريين في اختراع مدارس و تصاميم جديدة... باختصار العمارة تتضمن الموهبة و الدراسة و الخبرات المكتسبة!

سؤالي:
هل من المفيد أن نتدرب في مكتب استشاري هندسي أثناء الدراسة يعني ممكن في الصيف؟! (أنا طالبة طالعة سنة ثانية)


----------



## معماري جديد (27 يوليو 2006)

طبعا شي مفيد انو طالب المعماري يحاول ينخرط في المهنه من هو صغي هادا الشي ممكن يعزز شخصيتو كطال قبل ما يكون مهندس.
والسؤال 
لماذا انتقادات الطلبة الصغار والمعماريين الصغار تهمش أمام استحسان المعماريين الكبار(طبعا أنا لساني سنة ثانيه):80: ؟


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يوليو 2006)

هى ده طبيعة البشر سواء فى مجال العمارة او اى مجال اخر لكن لو الصغير كان عنده ارادة هيقدر يوصل فكره ويوصل ويكون كبير المشكلة فى استسلام الصغير مش فى قوة الكبير حتى لو خسر فى درجة مشروع او اى حاجة بسيطة مش مهم المهم فى النهاية هيكون كسبان احترامه لنفسة واحترام الاخرين له وده هيخليه يكبر


السؤال للبعدى هل المشاريع اللى عملتها كنت بتبدأ فيها من الصفر وايه شكل المساعدات الخارجية التى تلقيتها ؟


----------



## cad for all (28 يوليو 2006)

بص انا هقولك حاجه بصراحه انا قبل ما بفكر في تصميم بفكر في ايه هو الهدف الي الدكتور عاوز يطلع بيه من انه ادانا المشروع ده وابتدي العب علي النقطه دي والحمد لله
انا ما انكرش اني تلقيت مساعدات في الاول من اخواتي (وهما معديين في جامعه طنطا)
بس الحمد لله ده كان في اول مشروع بس وبعد كده انا كملت لوحدي وتفوقت علي زميلي

السؤال هو
هل ممكن في يوم من الأيام تتوقع نفسك معماري مشهور زي فرانك لويد رايت مثلا؟ وليه؟(يا ريت تجاوب بصراحه)


----------



## RBF (28 يوليو 2006)

بصراحه مش ممكن، لأن الزمن الحالي مش للعرب، ممكن كمان جيلين أو ثلاثه، مع النهضه العربيه الشامله

السؤال التالي:
هل تحصل على الدكتوراه للعلم أم للمنزله الاجتماعيه ؟


----------



## soso2006 (28 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة للاثنين معا ......
العلم طبعا والتوسع فيه مهم ، وبنفس الوقت المنزلة الاجتماعية للدكتوراه 
بس لو كنت بنت واتخرجت عادى من الكلية يعنى مش مجال الجامعة (معيدة) كان ممكن افكر اكمل ولا لاء على حسب ظروفى الاجتماعية واعتقد انها ممكن تتاخر شوية

السؤال للى بعدى :
الا تعتقد ان الدراسة فى هندسة بوجه عام غيرت من شخصيتك القديمة وطريقة تفكيرك واصبحت تجد صعوبة فى التعامل مع غيرك من خارج هذا المجال ؟؟؟


----------



## sara zorzor (28 يوليو 2006)

بصراحه اه حاسه انه شخصيتي وانا في الكليه نضجت اسرع بكتير من لو كنت في كليه مش عمليه .
وكمان بلاقي صعوبه شويه في اني مش متعوده انطق بعض المصطلحات بالعربي فبلاقي مشكله شويه علي مفتكر معني الكلمه بالعربي واقولها للي قدامي وكمان لما بكون في مكان جديد بكون مهتمه اني اتفرج علي المكان بنظره معماري مش بالنظره العاديه لاي واحد عادي
السؤال للي بعدي:
هل تعتقد ان دراستك لبعض مواد مدني افادتك ام ان عدم وجودها احسن؟


----------



## الرواسي (28 يوليو 2006)

طبعا دراسة مواد مدني مهمة لانها تجعلك تصمم مبني قابل للتنفيذ و ليس مبني خيالي
السؤال للي بعدي...........
هل كونك مهندس او طالب في كلية الهندسة يجعلك تشعر بنوع من الزهو و التعالي علي الاخرين؟


----------



## RBF (28 يوليو 2006)

طبعاً، لأنني وصلت لهذا المركز بتعب و جهد ، و غير ذلك ، دائماً و أبداً ن المهندسون عقولهم متفتحه و أكثر تقبلاً و تعايشاً مع الحياه عموماً

السؤال التالي
هل لو لم تكن مهندساً، لوددت أن تكون مهندساً؟


----------



## soso2006 (28 يوليو 2006)

طبعا طبعا طبعا ...... طول عمرى حلمى كلية الهندسة مع ان بامكانى انى كنت احول لعلمى علوم واكمل طريقى لصيدلة .... لكن هندسة كانت حلم والان الحمد لله اصبحت حقيقة  ....... والحقيقة كان بالتحديد الحلم بعد ما دخلت الكلية انى اكون معمارية .......
السؤال التالى :
ممكن توصف لنا مزاجك وحالك عندما تبدأ فى التفكير فى تصميم مشروع ؟؟؟ موسيقى صاخبة ... ؟؟؟ موسيقى هادئة .... ؟؟؟ كتب واوراق متناثرة .... ؟؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## RBF (28 يوليو 2006)

صمت رهيب، و جبل شفافات و شخبطه

السؤال التالي
هل يمكن أن تتنازل عن الهندسه في مقابل الماده (النقود) ؟


----------



## الرواسي (28 يوليو 2006)

ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا معماري و ساظل معماري:79: :5: 
السؤال للي بعدي
هل تشعر بالغيرة عندما تري مشروع جميل ام بالحقد و العجز؟


----------



## distinguished (28 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
*ربما لأن طبيعة النفس الإنسانية غيورة...*
*قد أشعر بالغيرة قليلا... لكن لأني إنسانة مؤمنة... فإن ذلك لا يصل بي إلى الحقد أو العجز بل على العكس يكون ذلك دافعا لي لمشاريعي القادمة...*
*ولأننا نتكلم بصراحة فأنا دوما ما أرى عملي مميزا... لأنني قد أخلصت فيه وأجد فيه أمور**ا لا أجدها في المشاريع الأخرى ويكفي تعلقي**القلبي والذكريات المرتبطة به وذلك **كله كفيل لئلا أشعر بالأمور التي ذكرتها أختي الرواسي**...*

*وسؤالي لمن بعدي:*
*هل أنت راض عن طريقة تدريس العمارة في جامعتك أو بلدك؟ في نظرك كيف يجب أن تدرس العمارة؟؟؟؟*


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 يوليو 2006)

على فكرة الطلبة هى اللى بتحدد اسلوب الدراسة فى جامعتى وهما فى الاخر اللى بيخسروا او يكسبوا مع العلم انهم ساعات كتير بيخسروا رغم انهم اللى اختاروا



هل تؤمن بحتمية وجود فكرة فلسفية للمشروع المعمارى ولا فى شغل الطلبة بس؟


----------



## عبير حسن (30 يوليو 2006)

اعتقد وجود فكرة فلسفية يكون شئ جميل ويعطى للمبنى معنى ولكن اكتر الدكاترة لايهتمون بالفكرة الفلسفية اهم شئ الوظيفة وعلى فكرة بتختلف من دكتور لأخر بس فى راى اعتقد انها مهمة بس لابد الا تضغى الفكرة على الوظيفة 
وسؤالى لمن بعدى:
اذا كنت مثلا فى مشروع مهم وقد حققت كل المطلوب ولكن ما يعيبه انه ليس على منهج مشرفك (يقتنع بمنهج اخر ) ويرفض مناقشتك به لأنه فى وجهه نظرة غير صحيح ......... ماذا تفعل؟؟؟


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

أتركه يفعل مايريد، فهو المشرف على كل حال، و مايريده سينفذ عن تراضي أو غصب، و لكن على مضض

السؤال التالي:
هل الغرور مهم للمعماري كدافع للأمام ؟


----------



## الرواسي (30 يوليو 2006)

الغرور لم يكن ابدا وسيلة للنجاح المهم هو الثقة بالنفس التي تنتج من اتقانك لعملك
السؤال للي بعدي
هل تري ان المهندسات المعماريات افضل من الناحية الفنية كونهم فتيات و يتمتعوا بحس فني مرهف؟


----------



## الحمصي (30 يوليو 2006)

سؤال جميل 
الإجابة عليه صعبة ولك أريد أن أتكلم من واقع
هذه وجهة نظر قد لا وبل هي قاصرة لأنها تجربة سنة واحدة فقط وكلام ناس
تبدأ الفتاة امتيازها في السنة الأولى وقد تكون في الثانية ومن ثم يأتي دور الشباب ليطغو لأن لبنات إجمالا تهتم بأشياء أخرى في حين أن بعض الشباب يكرسون 70% أو أكثر للعمارة
أما على سبيل التخرج معظم البنات يتزوجن والبقية الباقية يتوظفن في الحكومة 
لذلك هذا واقع من سوريا وهنا يكسبها الشباب لأنو مثلا عدد طلاب أحد دفعات كلية العمارة 68 أكثر من نصفهم بنات إذا يتخرج كل عام 25 مهندس شاب تقريبا يتجه للعمل الخاص
وبسبب وجهة نظري القاصرة أطرح على العضو الذي بعدي نفس السؤال
هل تري ان المهندسات المعماريات افضل من الناحية الفنية كونهم فتيات و يتمتعوا بحس فني مرهف؟


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

طبعاً ليسوا أفضل بأي حال ، فبالإضافه لما ذكره "الحمصي" ، العماره ليست فقط مسأله ذوق و حس فني مرهف، العماره هي عدة عناصر تجتمع مع بعضها لتكون هذا العلم، و قد تجتمع هذه العناصر عند الذكر أو الأنثى ، و لكن نظراً لتوجهات الحياه المختلفه و استمرار الذكور في تطوير أنفسهم ، لاستخدامهم العماره كمهنه أساسيه و ليس كهوايه أو مهنه جانبيه ، فالأفضليه تكون لهم

السؤال التالي
هل تقبل أن ترأسك أنثى؟


----------



## معمارية طموحة (30 يوليو 2006)

اكيد لانني انثى وممكن اتقبلها 
سؤالي :
هل تقبل ببيع ابداعك وتعبك لمديرك او لأي شخص كي يأخذه ويضع اسمه فيه مقابل المال او الترقية؟


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (31 يوليو 2006)

ذلك على حسب الموقف حيث احيانا اريد ان يصل فكرى ولكن ذلك يكون فى مرحلة معينة فكل المكاتب الهندسية الكبيرة تخرج التصميمات من مهندسين مبتدئين يعملون فى المكتب ولكن يكتب عليها اسم صاحب المكتب بأختصار الذى يستطيع ان يجذب عملاء هو الذى يستطيع ان يكون العمل بأسمه وهذه مرحلة يجب ان يدخل فيها اى انسان فى البداية فى اى مجال.

فى اى مجال من مجالات العمارة تود ان تعمل وهل ذلك سيتحكم فيه العوامل المادية ؟


----------



## الرواسي (31 يوليو 2006)

لا اعرف قصدك من السؤال...و لكن ان كنت تقصد مجالات العمارة كتصميم او اشراف فانا افضل التصميم لان اي مهندس يستطيع العمل كمنفذ في الموقع_حتي لايحتاج ان يكون مهندس ليعمل كمقاول_ولذلك فان التصميم المعماري يحتاج الي شخص موهوب في المقام الاول لكي يعمل كمصمم
والسؤال للي بعدي....
هل تعتقد في رايك انة من الممكن اختراع طابع معماري جديد مستقبلي غير الاشكال المعمارية الحالية(الروماني والاغريقي والاسلامي........الخ)


----------



## soso2006 (31 يوليو 2006)

اعتقد انه من الممكن جدا اختراع طابع معمارى جديد مستقبلى وذلك على يد المعماريين والمعماريات الجدد المتمثلين فى الطلبة الحاليين فى الجامعات والمتميزين فى مجال التصميم والابتكار ....
السؤال التالى :
مارأيكم فى العروض المقدمة تطلب مهندسين للعمل وتشترط خبرة معينة تكون عائق امام الخريجين الجدد ؟؟


----------



## RBF (31 يوليو 2006)

هذه العروض جيده، تدفع بالشباي الجديد إلى محاولة كسب الخبره ليجد لنفسه مكاناً في عجلة الحياه

السؤال التالي ( صعب شويه )
ليه لما بنتصل بالتليفون .. دايما النمر الغلط لا تكون مشغولة ؟


----------



## الرواسي (31 يوليو 2006)

لانها لو كانت مشغوله مش هاتعرف انها غلط........:68: :77: :15: 
السؤال للي بعدي
هل تجد السفر الي دول الخليج حاليا-بالنسبة للمهندسين- مجدي في ظل انخفاض الرواتب الرهيييييب؟


----------



## RBF (31 يوليو 2006)

ليس مجدياً أبداً ، و لكن لو للإمارات ، فستكون مجديه من ناحيه اكتساب الخبرات الجديده جداً في ظل النهضه المعماريه الرهيبه في إمارات الخير حالياً

السؤال التالي :
ليه بنقول هدية مجانية ..؟ مش المفروض إن الهدية تكون مجانية ؟؟


----------



## معمارية طموحة (31 يوليو 2006)

لانه ضروري من اعلانات واغراءات ونحن نجري تحت الاسامي اللامعة والجذابة كهدية مجانية ونتهافت عليها؟؟؟؟
سؤالي:
اي الفرص في مجال العمل اكبر للمهندسين ام المهندسات؟


----------



## RBF (31 يوليو 2006)

المهندسين طبعاً

السؤال التالي :
ليه بنفتكر إن لما ندوس على زرار الأسانسير كتير هاييجى بسرعة ؟ أو
مثلا ليه لو واحد جه بعديك وأنت مستنى الأسانسير بيدوس على زرار
الأسانسير ولا كأنك موجود ؟


----------



## معمارية طموحة (31 يوليو 2006)

ربما بهذه الطريقة يستحي الاسانسير ويأتي:81: والشخص الذي يدوس الزر ويرانا امامه ربما لم ينتبه لوجودنا :87: او ظن اننا ننتظر مجيئة!!!!!!!!!:11: 
سؤالي :
لماذا لا نرى المهندسات يوصلن الى العالمية والشهرة وامتلاك شركات ومكاتب كبيرة بالرغم انهن اكثر نسبة من المهندسين من حيث العدد واشطر وابدع منهم دراسيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## RBF (31 يوليو 2006)

لأنهم بيتجوزوا و يقعدوا في البيت، أما الرجال ، فالعماره لهم هي وسيله لكسب الرزق و الصرف على هؤلاء اللي قاعدين في البيت 

السؤال التالي:
ليه لما نيجى نمشى فى المطر لظروف إستثنائية بنروح رافعين أكتافنا
لفوق ؟ هية تعمل إيه يعنى ؟؟


----------



## م / رانية (1 أغسطس 2006)

لأنهم بيتجوزوا و يقعدوا في البيت، أما الرجال ، فالعماره لهم هي وسيله لكسب الرزق و الصرف على هؤلاء اللي قاعدين في البيت 

السؤال التالي:
ليه لما نيجى نمشى فى المطر لظروف إستثنائية بنروح رافعين أكتافنا
لفوق ؟ هية تعمل إيه يعنى ؟؟:29: 
معلش كلامك فيه جزء غلط، والاجابة ممكن تكون أنه فيه مهندسات كثير ناجحين بس للأسف علشان مجتمعنا أساميهم ما بتكونش ظاهرة، بس انشاء الله هيجي يوم والإبداع والفن يظهر ويظهر أصحابه
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك:
أنا بامشي كثير في المطر وعمري ما عملت اللي انت بتقول عليه يمكن لأني واخدة على المطر في الشتا، دايما بيكون معايا شمسية
وسؤالي
ليه في الغالب المهندسين لا يتقبلو أن يكونوا مرؤوسين من مهندسات ويتقبوا منهم النقد رغم انهم بيكونو وصلو للمركز ده عن طريق الجهد واثبات الكفاءة:81:


----------



## م / رانية (1 أغسطس 2006)

لأنهم بيتجوزوا و يقعدوا في البيت، أما الرجال ، فالعماره لهم هي وسيله لكسب الرزق و الصرف على هؤلاء اللي قاعدين في البيت 

السؤال التالي:
ليه لما نيجى نمشى فى المطر لظروف إستثنائية بنروح رافعين أكتافنا
لفوق ؟ هية تعمل إيه يعنى ؟؟
طبعاً ده كلام rbf وأنا لم أذكر انه اقتباس فعذراااااااااا


----------



## الرواسي (1 أغسطس 2006)

لان كل الرجال يعتقدوا ان المراة ناقصة عقل و دين (لانها تبدي العاطفة علي العقل)ومن هنا جاء عدم الثقة - وهذا ليس راي انا باحترم السيدات جدا جدا والله :55: - ولكن هذا هو الشائع
السؤال للي بعدي
من الناحية المعمارية لماذا بني الهرم مهرما و ليس مربعا؟:81:


----------



## RBF (1 أغسطس 2006)

عشان لو بني مربعاً سيكونت مكعباً !!!!

السؤال التالي:
ليه لما نكون جوه البيت والسماء بتمطر بنسأل هو الجو بيمطر بره ؟ هى عمرها مطرت جوه ؟؟


----------



## الرواسي (2 أغسطس 2006)

علشان بتمطر دايما برة فالسوال علشان نفسنا بقي تمطر جوة:81: 
السؤال للي بعدي
هل تعتقد ان معظم المشاريع المعروضة في المنتدي من عمل اصحابها ؟


----------



## خضر أسعد (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإجابة :
طالما أنما الاشتراك في المنتدى من أهدافه اكتشاف الذات عبر عرض المشاريع ، وطالما أنه لا توجد معرفة مباشرة وحية بين الأعضاء اجمالاً ، فإني أرى أن معظم المشاركين بمشاريع في المنتدى هي من أعمالهم لكي يتسنى لهم تقييمها دون خجل 
السؤال : 
من هو المعماري المفضل لديك ؟ وما أبرز ما يعجبك في أعماله ؟


----------



## الرواسي (3 أغسطس 2006)

احب معماري لي هو المهندس / حسن فتحي لانة استطاع من نفس البيئة عمل اسلوب عمارة بيئية يحتوي علي جميع كماليات العمارة الحديثة:63: 
السؤال للي بعدي
ماهو هدفك في الحياة ؟:1:


----------



## soso2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)

العمل للدار الاخرة ... واحتساب كل عمل دنيوى ...
السؤال التالى :
ماهى مقومات المهندس المعمارى الناجح ؟؟ وكيف تصبح مشهورا يوم ما ؟؟


----------



## شوكت (3 أغسطس 2006)

التوفيق من الله....الموهبة.....الجتهاد في العمل
اعتقد ان الشهرة بتيجي من خلال المشاريع المتميزة والتي تميز بشيء جديد وخاص 
- السؤال : ماهي المواد الدراسية التي استمتعت بدراستها اثناء الدراسة؟


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (4 أغسطس 2006)

*أنا جيت أكمل...................*

كل مواد العماره ممتعه وأنا بعشقها أما مواد مدنى المكمله للعماره رغم أهمية دراستها الا أننى أجدها غير ممتعه ومتعبه والحمد لله أنى ما دخلت مدنى وكفايه اللى بندرسه كل سنه . والسؤال اللى بعدى هل تفضل العمل مهندس معمارى فى شركات خاصه كبرى أم الأفضل العمل الحر بمعنى فتح مكتب هندسى ؟ ولماذا؟


----------



## الرواسي (4 أغسطس 2006)

طبعا العمل الحر اجمل طريق لاظهار نفسك و نجاحك و ان كان العمل غي الشركات في اول الطريق شئ لابد منة لفترة معينة لاكتساب الخبرة
السؤال للي بعدي
لماذا يستعمل المهندسون مسطرة حرف( T ) ولايستعمل المهندسون العرب مسطرة حرف ( ت ) ؟:81:


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (4 أغسطس 2006)

*يا ترى؟*

لأنه ولأسف المسطره حرف (t) لها القدره على رسم الخطوط الأفقيه أما المسطره حرف (ت) فلا تستطيع فعل ذلك والسؤال للى بعدى كيف يستطيع العرب جعل المسطره حرف (ت) لها القدره على رسم الخطوط الأفقيه؟


----------



## الملاك الابيض (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على السؤال الجميل انا بصراحة عملت المستحيل عشان ادرس هندسة عمارة ، وكان هدفي اني اتميز فيها ، ولما في سنة اولى عرفت انو مافي معماريين عرب مشهورين ومعروفين كبر الحلم معاي ، وبالمناسبة انا بحب اعمال زها حديد كتير ، فبينادوني بالجامعة رجاء حديد .... وبطمح اسير زيهاالمهم انو انا اكبر احلامي اني اصمم مبنى رائع ومميز يصبح مشهور جداً ولما يسأل الناس مين عمل هاد المشروع يقال: معمارية مسلمة يعني انا مش متوقع ، انا بعمل ع هاد الشي ، وانشا الله بالمستقبل اذا اسمعتو عن معمارية اسمها رجاء مشهورة بتعرفو انو هاي انا ، وساعتها تعالو عندي وبصمملكم اول مشروع ببلاش ، okسوالي للي بعدي :شو رأيك بما يسمى افكرة المعمارية concept، ولاي مدى على المعماري انو يلتزم فيها ؟؟؟


----------



## شوكت (6 أغسطس 2006)

concept هو قمة العبقرية وهو اللي بيفرق كل معماري عن التاني بغض النظر عن هوية او ثقافة هو من الممكن ان المبني في تكوينو يكون ممتاز ومفهوش غلطة لكن لما المبني ممتاز وبيقول رسالة معينة اوفكرة ما اكيد المبني هيكون متميز باي شكل من الاشكال..........السؤال:هل من الضروري بعد تدخل التكنولوجيا بشكل قوي في العمارة الاعتماد علي القلم الرصاص و المسطرة ؟


----------



## م / رانية (7 أغسطس 2006)

في وجهة نظري أيوة الاعتماد على القلم والرصاص والمسطرة مهم طبعاً وذلك بجانب البرامج الحديثة
وسؤالي:
هل يمكننا نحن العرب في وقتنا الحاضر ان نعمل على ظهور فن معماري خاص بنا في هذا العصر كما كان موجود منذ القدم، أم ان هذا حلم يصعب تحقيقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خضر أسعد (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإجابة :
أنا لا أجد أن هناك أمر صعب التحقيق ، طالما أن هناك تصميم وإرادة واتكال على الله ، من هذا المنطلق أرى أنه ليس من الصعب ظهور فن معماري خاص بنا طالما حققنا هذه الشروط لأننا نملك الإرث الذي لو عملنا على تطويره بما يتناسب والتطلعات الآنية والحاجات العصرية لنافسنا بذلك جميع الطرز المعمارية الحديثة ، ولكن بعدنا عن الأبحاث المعمارية وضعف الثقة بطرازنا المعماري واستسلامنا أمام العمارة العالمية ، ساهمت جميعها باندثار الطراز المعماري العربي ... وللأسف .
السؤال :
إلى أي مدى يساهم التطور في المجال اللإنشائي على الصعيد المعماري ؟ ومن هو المهندس المعماري العالمي الذي استفاد من هذا التطور ليصمم مشاريع متحركة الأجزاء شكلت ثورة في العمارة الحديثة ؟


----------



## dr.hayfaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

*اجابتي المتواضعة*

إلى أي مدى يساهم التطور في المجال اللإنشائي على الصعيد المعماري ؟
توثر فيها الى مدى بعيد واساسي فالتطور الانشائي ظهر نتيجة الطلب المعماري مثلا السبيس فريم ظهر نتيجة الطلب على المساحات المغلقة ذات المساحات الكبيرة دون وجود الاعمدة 
اما التطور المعماري ظهر نتيجة التطور في المواد و امكانية تطويعها على حسب الاشكال التي يريدها المصمم مثلا ظهرت المباني ذات الاشكال الغريبة و البارزة و الاعمدة المائلة 
فكلاهما جزء لا يتجزء من الاخر

 ومن هو المهندس المعماري العالمي الذي استفاد من هذا التطور ليصمم مشاريع متحركة الأجزاء شكلت ثورة في العمارة الحديثة؟
كثير من المصممين مثل فرانك جيري و زهى حديد و مجموعة كوب هميبلوا

السوال 
هناك عوامل كثيرة توثر في التصميم منها رغبات الزبون و التكلفة و البيئة المحيطة اضافة الى لوائح البناء و التصميم كيف يمكن للمهندس المعماري ان يتغلب على جميع هذه المعوقات التي تحد من التصميم ؟ وما هو مقياس نجاح المهندس المعماري؟​


----------



## distinguished (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
أختي الكريمة... ذكرت عدة من الأمور ووصفتها بالمعوقات...
أنا أفضل أن أسميها "تحديات"... إن التحديات هي التي تنطلق منها "أصدق" الإبداعات...
وهي نفسها مصدر للإلهام... وتقود المعماري إلى "الحل الأمثل"... 
نجاح المعماري هو نتاج التعامل ب"إيجابية" مع هذه التحديات... لإنتاج "بيئة مشيدة" تؤثر إيجابا ليس على "المستهلكين" فقط ولكن على "الناس"... 
إنني أؤمن بأن المعماري وكل عامل مقياس نجاحه هو: الإتقان ولا يتأتى له ذلك إلا بالإخلاص في عمله... وإرادته وجه الله عز وجل...
قال المصطفى "صلى الله عليه وآله": (إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه)...

سؤالي : فليجب بصدق- مشكورا- من يرد :
تخيل أن لا وجود للغرب ولم نسمع بشيء اسمه العمارة الغربية أو الحديثة أو التفكيكية ووووو....
ما كان حالنا اليوم؟؟؟ 
هل تعتقد أن العمارة التفكيكية مثلا قد أسهمت بشي إيجابي لخدمة الناس؟؟ 
وهل التطور في مجال العمارة معناه الأشكال الغريبة والارتفاعات المخيفة؟؟؟ ألا ترى أن خدمة الناس
وتلبية احتياجاتهم -خصوصا ذوي الحاجة- أحق ان تكون مقياسا للتطور؟؟؟


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 
من قال ان العمارة كانت مقتصرة على الغرب ومن قال انهم اساسها بل اعتقد ان لو كانت ظروفنا غير ما نحن عليه الان لظهر من بيننا معماريين من هم ابرع من الغرب لكن حالنا الذي لا نحسد عليه من الكبت وعدم وجود اي فرص عملية الا بالخسارة الدائمة فلن يظهر اي من قدراتنا 

اما بالنسبة للتفكيكية انا من روادها بل اني اتقنها واحسها كالدم الذي يسري في جسدي ومع ذلك اعتبرها نوعا من العمارة التي يمكن ان تكون اقرب الوسائل للتعبير عن شيئ معين لا تستطيع مدارس اخرى ايصالها في حين ان المدارس الاخرى لديها من الميزات الني تفتقرها التفكيكية 

واخيرا اقو ان الاول والاخر هي الوظيفة ولولا الوظيفة لما وجد البناء واي بناء يرتاح الانسان فيه من ناحية وظيفية لا بد ان يكون جميلا في النهاية


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (29 أغسطس 2007)

نسيت السوال سوالي 
اذا كان لا علاقة لك بالسؤال فارجو تمريره ليجيب عليه من بعدك 
المعماري في النهاية فنان وللفن متذوقون ونقاد كثر منهم من يقول ان عمك تافه ومنهم من يقول ان هذا العمل غاية الروعة والفن 
المعماري دائما يعتبر من اكثر الناس تمسكا برايه فاذا جائك فلان ولم يكن كلامه ملزما (مشرف ) هل تاخذه بعين الاعتبار ام تعتبره كانه لم يكن ولم ينتقد ؟


----------



## م/ربا06 (29 أغسطس 2007)

سؤال جميل فعلا 
بالنسبة للاجابة فانا ارى ان على المعماري ان يتقبل كافه النقاد سواء اكانو معماريين او من عامة الناس وايضا يسمع لمن يشرف عليه ولمن لا يشرف عليه في النهاية هذه اراء جميل ان نسمعها وندركها ومن ثم نرى نحن الانسب ونقوم به لانه من الممكن ان نسمع راي من شخص عادي مثقف ويفيدنا اكثر من راي المشرف المتخصص الذي يشرف على المشروع وهذا قد يحدث فعلا في فترة الدراسة فانا ارى ان النقد فن وهو وسيلة للتوجيه المستقبلي ولكن يبقى باسلوب جميل وسهل التقبل لكي يحقق هدف النقد وهو التطوير وليس الهجوم وفي النهاية اكرر ان المعماري هو صاحب القرار فهو المصمم الذي يسعى لانتاج عمل مفيد ذو قيم جمالية ويخدم بيئته ويعبر عن ذاته وابداعه في العمل.

سؤالي هو:
كل مصمم يميل برغباته في التصميم ويميل الى عمل مشروع مميز وعاده العمل المبدع ياتي نتيجة موهبه ورغبه واخلاص في العمل وعادة نرى انفسنا مبدعين في مشروع ما اكثر من غيره فما هي أنواع المباني التي تجد ابداعك يظهر في تصميمها اكثر من غيرها هل مباني تجارية حكوميه .......؟ وما هو المشروع الاكثر تميز وابداع الذي قمت بتصميمه في دربك المعماري سواء في الجامعه او العمل؟؟؟


----------



## م / رانية (31 أغسطس 2007)

للأسف لن أستطيع الإجابة عن السؤال لأني مهندسة إنشائية ولست معمارية.
وسؤالي هل دائما يضع المهندس المعماري أثناء تصميمه وفي اعتباره الطرق الإنشائية أو يراعي المهندس الإنشائي الذي سوف يقوم بالتصميم الإنشائي بناءاً على التصميم المعماري


----------



## م / رانية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

هل سؤالي صعب لهذة الدرجة، أم أن المهندسين المعماريين امتنعوا عن الإجابة


----------



## cadmax4 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بالطبع نعم . يجب ان يضع المهندس المعماري أثناء تصميمه وفي اعتباره الطرق الإنشائية أو يراعي المهندس الإنشائي الذي سوف يقوم بالتصميم الإنشائي بناءاً على التصميم المعماري و ذلك كي يضمن نوعية جيدة واتقان مميز للانشاء

سؤالي هو:
هل فكرت في بناء مشروع متميز و حديث بدون اعمدة ؟ او باستعمال عمود واحد ؟


----------



## designer mido (15 سبتمبر 2007)

للأسف لن أستطيع الاجابة علي هذا السؤال لأني لست معماريا و لكني أدرس التصميم الداخلي...و سؤالي للعضو القادم هو :
أيا كان مجالك الهندسي سواء الهندسة المعمارية أو الانشائية أو التصميم الداخلي...لماذا نري الدكتور في الجامعة دائما ما يصادر عليك فكرك بمعني أنه قد يعدل و يغير تصميمك ليس لوجود خطأ به سواء خطأ وظيفي لأو جمالي و انما لمجرد أن فكر و فلسفة تصميمك لا يتوافق مع ميوله و أذواقه الخاصة فمثلا تعمل تصميم يعتمد في فلسفته علي الاتجاه التفكيكي يقوم هو يلغيلك المشروع كله علشان هو غير مقتنع أو متقبل لهذا الاتجاه :82: ...و هل السلوك ده صح أم هو خطأ في نظم تدريس الهندسة بجامعاتنا العربية؟


----------



## sail (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلوك المتبع سلوك خاطى 
و يجب ان لا يدخل الفلسفة الخاصة على الفلسفة العامة 
و سوالى 
هل توافق على البناء المعدنى بديلا للبناء المسلح و الخرسانى
و ترجوا مناقشة رائيك بصورة مباشرة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (15 سبتمبر 2007)

طبعا انا اوافق وجود البناء المعدني بشكل كبير ولكن ليس بديلا عن المسلح او الخرساني لأن لكل نظام انشائي وظائف معينة ولكل نظام انشائي سلبيات وايجابيات وانا من خلال عملي ونظرتي للسوق ارى بأن سوق العمل المعدني بدء في الازدهار بشكل واسع في الدول العربية بعكس الدول الاجنبية التي قد سبقت في سنين خلت وطبعا الان انا في صدد تنفيذ احد المشاريع في اليمن وهو مشروع لمستشفى الرازي وقد وضعت بعض التصاميم عليه في هذا المنتدى وسوف يكون Steel Structure وهو اول مبنى في مدينة عدن سيكون بالكامل من نظام انشائي معدني وطبعا النظام الانشائي اكثر حيوية:
-نظرا لقلة التكاليف في انشائه
-سهولة تنفيذ المخططات الحديدية
-تركيب وتفكيك المبنى المعدني في اي وقت 
وهذا جوابي للعضو السابق بالنسبة لسؤالي 

اذا كنت صاحب القرار والتصميم لمشروع سياحي تجاري فهل تفضل الشكل الكلاسيكي القديم او تفضل الشكلا الحديث الغربي او تفضل الشكل التراثي التابع لمنطقة المشروع وعلل الاجابة ؟؟؟


----------



## maya_arch (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله سوف ارد على السؤال حسب رؤيتي في التصميم
واقول انا لا احب التوجه لاتجاه واحد في التصميم لكي لا يكون تصميمي محدد فمثلا لو كان لدي مشروع سياحي تجاري لانه مشروع سياحي فالشكل الحديث الغربي مطلوب لان السياح ياتون من جميع الدول ومختلف الاذواق واحب ان يكون تصميمي مقروء من جميع السياح ولكن ان المشروع على دولتي ومدينتي :7: واكيد لها نمط معين في التصميم والمهم جدا في التصميم فاحاول اعاده العناصر المعماريه القديمه ولكن استخدم لها نمط اظهار حديث ومواد حديثه توحي بحداثه التصميم 
انا ارى ولا اعتقد تخالفوني الراي ان العماره يجب ان تنبع من تراث الموقع وتكون صوره معكوسه للتراث المعماري المميز للمنطقه وفي نفس الوقت يجب ان اجعل من كل تصميم تحفه معماريه يعرض التراث ويقرا من جميع الاشخاص ولكي يكون مقروء يجب ان يحمل مفردات الحداثه لكي يقرا 
فيكون المشروع السياحي كانه متحف لحضارتي وملخص مفيد يصف التراث واهم ما تتميز به مدينتي
امل ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه 
وسوالي هو 
ماهي الاشياء :81: التي كنت تتوقع وتتصور انها موجوده في قسم المعماري (احلامك الورديه )وصدمت عندما لم تجدها :3: وتعتقد انه كانت ستغير مسيرتك المعماريه :12: لذا تتمنى وجودها ؟؟


----------



## احب العمارة (16 سبتمبر 2007)

ساجيب عن السؤال باعتباري خريجة ولست طالبه واظن ان الصوره اوضح الآن 
كنت اتمني وانا طالبه ان تكون هناك الحريه والديموقراطية الكافيه للطالب لابراز موهبته ان كانت هذه الموهبه موجوده فعلا مع عدم المصادره علي رأيه وان يكون التعليم بالمشاركه بين الطالب والإستاذ فالبحث عن المعلومه والفكره والوصول اليها افضل بكثير من تلقيها ، وكنت اتمني ان اتعلم وسائل وطرق البحث والوصول الي المعلومة من اقصر الطرق .

اما عن سؤالي
الي متي يظل الجمود في الأفكار المعماريه وتكرار التفاصيل والمعالجات ؟ ومتي نصل بالعماره العربيه الي طابع مميز حديث ؟


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (16 سبتمبر 2007)

للاجابة عن سؤالك سنعود لاسلوب تدريس العمارة في الجامعات فالحريه المفقوده ومصادرة افكارنا وابداعاتنا لحساب الافكار و المعتقادات التي لا تتغير هي التي ادت الى جمود افكارنا واقتصار تصميمات الغالبيه منا على افكار متشابهه الى حد التطابق فالمعماري يحتاج ان يفكر بحريه ويبدع دون قيود
سؤالي هل تعتقدوا ان المناقشات في المنتدى تثمر مانرجو منها من اضافه الخبرات وتبادل المعلومات بين المعماريين ؟ وما هو في رايك السبيل للوصول لاقصى استفاده من مناقشاتنا على المنتدى بعيدا عن عبارات الشكر والاعجاب المكررة ؟:58:


----------



## نداء فلسطين (16 سبتمبر 2007)

اه بتوقع اكون مهندسة مشهوره بس مو زي فرانك لانو انا الي افاكر الخاصه في ,
اما ليه لانو واثقه من قدرتي في نجاحي في التصميم ولاني لزم اركض وره هدف انا بدي اياه واذا صممة على هدفك بتوصلوا (طبعا بعد اردت ربنا )
سؤالي ؟ 
هل تعتقد ان العمارة الخضراء ضروري في الحياتنا الحاليه ؟


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (17 سبتمبر 2007)

إن شاءالله أكون مهندس مشهور , ليه ؟
لأن كل مشاريعي أخذت أعلى العلامات وأحس أنه فيها شي جديد وفكرة حلوه وجديدة , وأحب أتميز بمشاريعي عن مشاريع زملائي ( ان شاء الله ) 

والسؤال هو :
هل تعشق العمارة من كل قلبك ولا هو فرع دراسة وخلاص ؟


----------



## م/ محمد شفيق (17 سبتمبر 2007)

علي فكرة انا من اشد المعجبين بعمارة لويد رايت لانه فعلا بيجمع بين البساطة والدقة والجمال وهي معادلة صعبة استطاع تحقيقها . اما انني اتوقع ان اكون مثله في يوم من الايام فهو امر مستبعد تماما وذلك ببساطة لانني ااخذ العمارة كمهنة اكل عيش للاسف ولكن مش بايدي لاني ببساطة شاب مصري في النهاية اريد ان اعيش واكون اسرة صغيرة وطبعا كلنا عارفين يعني ايه شاب في بداية حياته عايز يكون نفسه وكمان ايه .....في مصر ...يبقي انت اكيد في مصر.
السؤال هو
كم مرة وانت في الجامعة وبتحدر محاضرة حسيت ان الراجل اللي قدامك ده دخل مجال العمارة ببركة دعا الوالدين وكان بيدرس اي مادة من مواد العمارة؟


----------



## همسات الليل (17 سبتمبر 2007)

كم مرة وانت في الجامعة وبتحدر محاضرة حسيت ان الراجل اللي قدامك ده دخل مجال العمارة ببركة دعا الوالدين وكان بيدرس اي مادة من مواد العمارة؟
:d :d 
كتيييييير حسيت بالأحساس ده وبالذات من المهندسين المخدرمين والدكاتره ألي سعات كانوا بيرفضوا أننا نشتغل مشارعنا كمبيوتر ويرفضوا أي فكره تكون مطرقعه كدا ويحبوا جدا الشغل البسيط!!!!
مش عرفه يمكن كانوا بيحسوا بندم أنهم موصلوش لجيلنا....... جيل البرامج الي بتحول الحلم حقيقه والفكره تكون في أجمل صورها؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكن كان في كليتنا سراع بين الماضي الذي يعيشه هؤلاء الدكاتره والحاضر الذي يعيشه المعيدين
ومين يا حرام ألي متبهدل ما بنهم أحنا:18: 

والسؤال 
ليه لما بتتخرج من الكليه بتحس أنك كنت عايش في وهم التصميم والأبداع وتصطدم بواقع الحياه العمليه
ألي بتختلف بشكل واضح عن الحياه العلميه؟


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مصممه معماريه قال:


> كم مرة وانت في الجامعة وبتحدر محاضرة حسيت ان الراجل اللي قدامك ده دخل مجال العمارة ببركة دعا الوالدين وكان بيدرس اي مادة من مواد العمارة؟
> :d :d
> كتيييييير حسيت بالأحساس ده وبالذات من المهندسين المخدرمين والدكاتره ألي سعات كانوا بيرفضوا أننا نشتغل مشارعنا كمبيوتر ويرفضوا أي فكره تكون مطرقعه كدا ويحبوا جدا الشغل البسيط!!!!
> مش عرفه يمكن كانوا بيحسوا بندم أنهم موصلوش لجيلنا....... جيل البرامج الي بتحول الحلم حقيقه والفكره تكون في أجمل صورها؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 

.....
قبل ما تتكلمي وتتريقي علي الدكاترة ...كان الاولي تتريقي علي الناس اللي سابوكي تاخدي الشهاده الثانوية .:19: :19: :19: ..لانهم ظلمه انهم سابوكي تطلعي وانتي مش عارفه تكتبي اي كلمة صح ....اللي يراجع كلامك يأسف علي حال اللغه العربية ....
...:73: :73: :73: 
قل ....بتحضر .....ولاتقل ...بتحدر 
قل ...مخضرمين ...ولاتقل مخدرمين 
قل .....ساعات . ..ولاتقل سعات
قل ....مشاريعنا .....ولاتقل مشارعنا 
قل ...عارفه ......ولاتقل عرفه 
قل ....صراع .....ولاتقل سراع ...
الحمد لله انك كتبتي.... تصطدم ....صح ...

اااااااااااااااااااه انا دوخت من كتر الاخطاء الاملائيه:55: :55: .:18: :18: ....ربنا يجازي اللي اعطاكي الثانوية العامه


----------



## همسات الليل (18 سبتمبر 2007)

لو كوربوزييه قال:


> .....
> قبل ما تتكلمي وتتريقي علي الدكاترة ...كان الاولي تتريقي علي الناس اللي سابوكي تاخدي الشهاده الثانوية .:19: :19: :19: ..لانهم ظلمه انهم سابوكي تطلعي وانتي مش عارفه تكتبي اي كلمة صح ....اللي يراجع كلامك يأسف علي حال اللغه العربية ....
> ...:73: :73: :73:
> قل ....بتحضر .....ولاتقل ...بتحدر
> ...


 
لوك لوك
ربنا يعينك على نفسك محتاجه كتييييييييييييييير علشان تبقى كويسه


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (18 سبتمبر 2007)

هوه اللي يقول الحق ...يبقي دايما بيتهاجم !!!!!


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اولا السلالالام عليكم
:81: بكل صراااحة أكيد ومن الممكن وليس من المستحيل ، مادام هناك عزيمة واصرار بمساعدة موهبتي (الفذة) وسنوات الدراسة وبعديها خبرة العمل والممارسة والإطلالالاع المستمر على كل حديث ومراجعة القديم ... هذا كله يصقل الموهبة لدي وانا كطالب فما بالك لما أصير مهندس .... بس بعترف .. بيكون هذا الشئ صعب صعب جدا ويحتاج صبر كبير ... :55: 

ولن أنسئ المقولة اللي أتبعها في حياتي " التصميم خنجر في قلب المستحيل ":15: 

ويسلمووووو 

ولدي سؤالين للي بعدي 
أولهم لمشرف ... هل من الممكن عمل عرض أعمال وتصاميم هنا في المنتدى لطلالاب السنوات الأولى قسم عمارة ....؟ 
والسؤال الثاني لأخواني الأعضاء ( للي بعدي) ... 
هل يمكن الإستفادة من كل شئ حولنا حتى أنفسنا في صنع نجاحنا ونحن في ظرروف اليأس اللي تحيط بنا كطلاب عماره مبتدئين ...؟


----------



## designer mido (22 سبتمبر 2007)

طبعا نقدر ...حتي ظروف اليأس اللي بتحيط بينا نقدر نوظفها لنجاحنا...طالما عندنا ارادة و موهبة و بنجتهد و أهم حاجة نكون مؤمنين بنفسنا و بالله

ليا سؤالين الأول للادارة و هو: ليه ميكونش فيه قسم خاص بالمنتدي بالتصميم الداخلي و الديكور بحيث تكون الأعمال المعمارية في قسم العمارة و أعمال التصميم الداخلي في هذا القسم المقترح

و السؤال الثاني للأعضاء و هو : في رأيك هل المصمم الداخلي أو ما يعرف اصطلاحا بمهندس الديكور هل تشعر بأن له أهمية في مجال البناء و التعمير باعتباره أحد أضلاع المثلث الخاص بهذا المجال (المعماري-المهندس المدني-المصمم الداخلي) و هل تري أن أهميته لا تقل عن أهمية الضلعين الاخرين لهذا المثلث


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

انا موافقه جدا مع طلب وجود قسم للتصميم الداخلي لانه مهم جدا ولا يقل اهميه عن الهندسة المدنيه والمعماريه ولازم يكون عند كل مهندس فكرة ولو بسيطه عن التصميم الداخلي 
اما سؤالي فحكرره مرة تانيه لان ماحدش رد عليه هو ايه في رايك الخطوات الازمه لزياده وعينا المعماري عن طريق دخولنا للمنتدى وازاي نساعد بعض من غير مانشعر ان المنتدى اتحول لمحل بقاله مثلا تدخل مهندسه مدنيه تقول عايزه تصامييم فلل مساحه كذا ومواصفات كذا مع الرسومات الصحيه والكهربائيه ولا تجد في ذلك اي غضاضه بل ويعرض بعض الزملاء المساعده دون ان يشعروا بان في ذلك اهانه للعمارة والمعماريين ارجو من الجميع الرد.


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

هل من مجيب؟


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن اتوقع هذا الشيء


----------



## محمد زعيتر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أكيد
لأنو الإرادة والتصميم موجودين وأهم شي هي الجراة والثقة بالنفس 
وسؤالي 
هل خفت يوم من طموحك؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد زعيتر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

يبدو أنو جوابي كان على آخر سؤال بس مو بآخر صفحة آسف


----------



## محمد زعيتر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندسة مروة 
أولا العمارة تعتمد في دراستها ب50 بالمية على السؤال
ولكن كيف يكون السؤال
برأيي أنو السؤال هو عن مشكلة أو شي مو واضح أو نظرية بس مو فكرة جاهزة 
أتمنى تكوني فهمتي قصدي 
يعني ممنوعة الفكر الجاهزة
ولكن من أسوأ شي في المنتديات وخاصة هادا
هو عدد المشاركات اللي ملزمين في 
واللي بيخلي الواحد يعطي بس أجوبة عشوائية ليجمع عدد مشاركات 100 مزبو ؟
بس سؤالي 
خفتي مرة من طموحك وكان الطموح بالنسبة إلك حلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عم استنى جوابك
محمد من سوريا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

لم اخاف ابدا من طموحي بل كان الطموح دوما دافعي ومحركي نحو النجاح ما أخاف منه هو ان يضيع منا الطموح ونركن للكسل والعجز فتضبع مواهبنا وتصدأ عقولنا سؤالي لمن بعدي هو هل وصلت الى اقصى استفاده من استخدامك للنت ام تدخله فقط لملاحقه الركب وعدم الظهور بمظهر المتأخر؟


----------



## الصبا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

النت شبكة عالمية وهى تفتح الافق كثيرا
لكنى لا انكر انه كان بمجرد ان ادخلته كان مجرد مسايرة لركب التطور 
ولكن سرعان ما اصبح هام جدا جدا فى مشاريعى وابحاثى والحصول على معلومات تفيدنى كثيراااا
والحق اقول ان النت حقق لى استفادة كاملة تقريبا... الحمد لله
وسؤالى لمن بعدى هو متى يشعر المهندس المعمارى بأنه وصل الى الاحتراف فى مجاله
أذا كانت هناك اراء بالسلب والايجاب حول اعماله ومتى يشعر بالثقة الذاتية؟


----------



## عروس البحر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

انا بصراحة مش عارفة يعني انا بجد نفسي اكون مهنسدة مشهورة اوي وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمني ويحقق ليا الي بتمنا ويحقق لكل واحد الي بيتمناه
وسؤال هل لو انت مهندس مشهور ومعروف وعندك شكلك الخاص وليك منافسين هل تتمني لهم النحاج زيك ولا هتاخف علي مستقبل؟
ورمضان كريم مع انه بقينا اخر الشهر


----------



## designer mido (12 أكتوبر 2007)

طبعا أتمني لهم النجاح لأن مش مفروض اتمني الشر لأي حد ثم إن وجود منافسين أقوياء لي ده يجبرني علي الإجتهاد أكثر لتحقيق التميز فالتنافس هو الوقود الذي يحرك ماكينات الاجتهاد........

سؤالي هو:بمناسبة العيد و كل عام و أنتم بخير .....و زي العادة اختلفت الدول الإسلامية في تحديد يوم العيد نفسي حد يقوللي امتي بقي ألاقي كل الدول الإسلامية تبدأ صيام رمضان في يوم واحد و تحتفل بالعيد في يوم واحد؟؟؟


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (12 أكتوبر 2007)

يمكن لان الحياة الواقعيه عبارة عن نسخ متطورة للاسوء من الدكاترة اللي كانوا عندنا في الكلية .

سؤالي : هل تعتقد ان الرسم اليدوي احد اسس المعماري القوي او يمكن الاستعانه بالكومبيوتر ؟
اكيد حتقولولي الرسم هوه الاساس و الكومبيوتر دا مش عارف ايش و حاجة مهمة و غيره ..
بس لو عدنا السؤال : ايهما انجح برأيك ؟ المعماري اللي يرسم بايده و قد يساعده الكومبيوتر في عملية السرعة او المعماري اللي حتى اسكتشاته على الكومبيوتر يرسمها ؟


----------



## الصبا (12 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان المعمارى الناجح هو صاحب العقل المبدع المفكر 
واين كانت اداته لتوصيل فكرته سواء بالاسكتشات اليدوية او بالكمبيوتر 
فالبعض له موهبة الفرى هاند فى توصيل فكرته بجدارة 
والبعض الاخر يجد الكمبيوتر وسيلة ممتازة فى توصيل فكرته ايضا
وكلاهما يستطيع ان يصبح معمارى ناجح


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (12 أكتوبر 2007)

طيب سوال اخر : هل ممكن الاستغناء برأيك عن مادة الرسم الحر في قسم العمارة ؟


----------



## نورالعمارة (12 أكتوبر 2007)

لا مو مثل فرانك لويد رايت وانما مثل زهاء حديد :20: هذا هدفي بلحياة وانا واضعة هدف مثل هذا لان عندي ثقة عالية بقدراتي التصميمية واهم شي ابحث عنة بتصاميمي هو عدم التكرار والابداع وبصراحة هذ راي اساتذتي بان افكاري تكاد تكون فريدة من نوعها كافي مدحت روحي كتير

السؤال هو :
كيف تستوحي افكارك التصميمية؟


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (12 أكتوبر 2007)

استوحي افكاري لما العب بقطع المجسمات القديمة ( المخلفات ) و بالاخص المكعبات .

اعيد نفس السؤال لان عجبني ( ههههههه) : كيف تستوحي افكارك التصميمة ؟


----------



## alaanabil (12 أكتوبر 2007)

استوحى افكارى التصميمية من متطلبات المشروع نفسه واضع نفسى مكان المستخدم
لاتخيل ما يريد المستخدم ان يراه عند دخوله للمشروع وما قد يجذبه للعوده مره اخرى للمكان
بمعنى اذا كان المشروع يغلب عليه الطابع الحركى اى ان المستخدم فى تحرك دائم فى داخله يخرج المشروع فى صورة كتل متراكبه متناسقه معا تعطى الاحساس بالحركة والنشاط الداخلى للمشروع
زى مشاريع كتير لمراكز تجارية
اما اذا كان المشروع يغلب عليه السكون وقلة الحركه فى داخله تخرج الكتله اكثر ثبات وبساطة 
زى غالبية المبانى الادارية
ومن هنا تخرج افكارى التصميمية 
وسؤالى
لما يتم اعطاء الطلاب اثناء الدراسة مشاريع 
بعيده عن الواقع العملى قد لا يقابلها الطالب بعد تخرجه و اثناء عمله


----------



## الصبا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان وجه النظر فى ذلك هو تفتح افاق الطلاب الى عالم الخيال 
وتحرير قدراتهم الابداعية 
حتى اذا ما اصطدموا بالواقع بعد تخرجهم يجدون الملاذ من تذكر الماضى
من اعمال خيالية اثناء دراستهم والتحسر على الواقع المؤلم:80:
ولكنى اعتقد بعد كل ذلك ان الدراسة بها شئ ولو بسيط يفيد بعد التخرج

وسؤالى ؛ هل كل مهندس معمارى يحب هذه المهنة ام البعض دخل المجال بدون ارادته
واذا كان الحاله الثانية هل يمكنه ان يصبح مهندس معمارى بالرغم من عدم حبه لها فقط لانه يحب النجاح والشهرة؟؟


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (13 أكتوبر 2007)

نعم في طلبه و مهندسين دخلوا هذا المجال اما لارضاء الاهل او السير على خطاهم 
كذلك هناك من دخل فقط لاجل لقب مهندس معماري !!
ايضا النوع الاخر من يدخل بدافع الغيرة !
و لجميعهم نهايه واحدة الا و هي الجلوس خلف طاولة في مكتب دون عمل شئ غير شرب الشاي و القهوة و الامثلة من حولنا كثيرة ...
يمكن ان يكون الانسان مشهور بلمح البصر بالاخص في هذا العصر اللي عايشين فيه ..
و لكن الشهرة كمعماري ناجح لا تأتي الا في حالة حبه لهذه المهنة و ليس الحب فقط و انما الخضوع الكامل لمتطلبات العمارة من وقت و تغكير و غيرها ..

سؤالي : لماذا اخترت العمارة كموضوع تخصص ؟ و هل تعيش بطريقه معماريه في حياتك الخاصة والعامة؟


----------



## معمارى العصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

اختيارى للعمارة كان صدفة جميلة انا كنت عايز ادخل فنون تطبقية بس للا سف بابا رفض ومكنتش اقدر ارفض وبعدين دخلت هندسة فكان فى اصرار من والدى انى ادخل قسم مدنى لكنى رفضت رفض مطلق واخترت قسم عمارة واعتقد انة كان اختيار صحيح ومرتاح جدا ومش متصولر نفسى فى مكان تانى وانا بعشق العمارة مش مجرد عمل لا دة هوايتة واغلب قرائاتى بتكون عن العمارة او اى شى اخلر لكن بحاول اوظفة لنفع العمارة.انا مش فاهم السوال التانى مقصود من اية بالضبط بس على كل حال انا بعيش حياتى كمعمارى فى كل وقت وفى كل شى بيتعمل حتى فى الكلام الاكل والتنزة والقراءة والفن فعلا العمارة حياة كاملة.


سؤالى:هل العمارة هى هوايتك ام مجرد عمل ,وهل ترى مستقبل مستقر لك فى هذة المهنة,وهل تفضل العمل بنظام المسابقات ام بالطلب.


----------



## أروى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

كانت العمارة بالنسبة لى اولا مجرد قسم دخلته فى الكليه
وبعد كده لما بدأت فى الدراسه عجبتنى جدا والحمد لله انا خلاص اتخرجت
والعمارة بقت حياتى ومستقبلى

السؤال : هل العماره موهبه فطرية تكون لدى الانسان ولا خبرة مكتسبة
اذا لم توجد الموهبة واعتمدت فقط على الخبرة المكتسبة
ممكن يكون معمارى ناجح


----------



## sasy0o0o (13 أكتوبر 2007)

هوة طبعا محدش ينكر انها فرع خاصغير اى فرع من فروع العلم او لن وبيتطلب شوية الموهبة لان وجودها بيوفر جهد كتير اوى على المعمارى لكن اذا ماوجدت الموهبة فيمكن تعويضها باساليب تدريس سليمة صحيحة راها وضوح الرؤيا فى مدراس ومنتديات سوريا وفلسطين بالاخص هذا بالنسبة لدول العرب وياتى الشق الثانى الذى يكم باتقانة الاستغناء عن الشق الاول وهوة الخبرة والمهارة المكتسبة التى اذا اتقنت اغنت عن المهبة لما لها من تاثير على الشخصية واكسابها مواهب جديدة واكثر من الموهبة الاساسية.....
ولكن ناتى مرة اخرى ونقول الاثنان يكملان بعضهما الاخر فلابد من وجود الموهبة خلال الدراسة حتى ولو بالتدريس والتعلم ووجود الخبرة والتدريب العملى كلما امكن خلال الدراسة والخبرة والممارسة بعد التخرج واتمنى ان التدريس عندنا حالة يتعدل


اجابة على سؤال بى ار اف هتشوف الامة بتصوم فى يوم واحد وتعيد فى يوم واحد لما تقبى امة واحدة متوحدة تعمل زى ماالرسول عمل واخد برؤيا شخص واحد راى الهلال واخدها براى الثقة وصام عليها كل الملسمين 
لما ننسى شوية اسلوبنا مع بعض ونتعامل بثقة وبحب ووحدة


سؤالى للبعدى .....
هل تعتقد بعد ظهور طراز العمارة الدولية ووجود مدارس معمارية جديدة ووجود فكر متوسسط بين جميع الموجود وجمعه لفكرة متوسطية معتدلة هل تعتقد انة يكم مرة اخرى بعد هذةالعولمةوالاختلاط بين نظم وطرز ومدارس العمارة والطراز الدولى ظهور طابع مستقل مرة اخرى ويطغى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الهندسة للجميع (14 أكتوبر 2007)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يمكت امكانيتهم كانت أحسن
السؤال اللى بعدى
ازاى نتفاهم مع الدكاترة وننفنعهم بوجهة نظرنا فى المشروع


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

لما نبقى احنا الدكاترة وهما الطلبة
انت بتحلم حلم جميل وهو التفاهم والاحترام بين الاتنين لكنه حلم مستحيل يتحقق على لاقل فى الوقت الحال
احنا بتحترمهم مجبرين او راضيين 
لكن ان دكتور بقى يقدر دماغ طالب دى طالب فى كل مائة دفعة ممكن تحصل ان يقدر يخليهم يقدروة ويقدروا وجهة نظرة 
بس تعرف هوة ممكن فى حالة واحدة لو اتيحت لنا فرصة للحوار حتى لو من خلال منتديات على النت معاهم او جمعيات خارج الدراسة والكلية يبقى التفاهم فيها بروح الصداقة بين الاتنين مش بين طالب ودكتور
ولو اثقلنا دراستنا بثقافة خارجية واسعة




سؤالى للبعدى:
بتعمل اية لو مرت عليك لحظات احباط عصيبة وقاتلة وانت فى الدراسة ولاقيت نفسك ياست لدرجة انك معندكش حتى الرغبة فى الاستمرار (ياريت اكتر من رد على السؤال دة)


----------



## yoyoooooo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بحاول اخرج مع ناس بحبهم اصحابى اهلى اى حد احس بان لسه فيه حاجات تستاهل اننا نحب الحياة واحب اوى اتتبع ما وصل اليه زمايلى اللى خلصو اللى فتح مكتب واللى سافر بره واللى بقى معيد واللى ؟؟؟؟؟ وبصلى واقرا قران وادعى ربنا انى اعدى المرحلة اللى انا فيها
سؤالى للى بعدى؟؟
هل انت بتبذل اقصى ماعندك فى الكلية ولا عندك اكتر بس انتى بتعمل اللى بينطلب منك؟وبس!!!


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

يعنى ساعات وساعات


----------



## ياسين 1962 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

yoyoooooo قال:


> بحاول اخرج مع ناس بحبهم اصحابى اهلى اى حد احس بان لسه فيه حاجات تستاهل اننا نحب الحياة واحب اوى اتتبع ما وصل اليه زمايلى اللى خلصو اللى فتح مكتب واللى سافر بره واللى بقى معيد واللى ؟؟؟؟؟ وبصلى واقرا قران وادعى ربنا انى اعدى المرحلة اللى انا فيها
> سؤالى للى بعدى؟؟
> هل انت بتبذل اقصى ماعندك فى الكلية ولا عندك اكتر بس انتى بتعمل اللى بينطلب منك؟وبس!!!


هذا يعتمد على الدرس واسلوب الاستاذ الجامعي وايضا الوقت وحالة الطالب النفسية والجسدية 

والاصرار


----------



## Hmasri (17 أكتوبر 2007)

فين السؤال يا ياسيييييييييييين؟:72:


----------



## بارتنون (17 أكتوبر 2007)

في الحقيقة الله وأعلم ولكن أتمنى ان أصبح مثله بل افضل منه بإذن الله
لكن اتمنى على القليلة يطلع مهندس عربي مشهور عالميا في الأيام هذي

السؤال هو
هل تعرضت من قبل إلى مشكلة الواسطة للطلاب الجامعات من قبل الدكاتره 
مثلا قدمت مشروع ممتاز جدا (الأفضل في الجامعة) ولكن بسبب الواسطة أخذ المشروع الأول لشخص يملك واسطة مع الدكتور أو الإدارة
أو إنظلمت في علامة مادة وطلاب آخرون حصلوا على علامة لايستحقونها (زيادة)
هذه امثلة ولكن ارجوا الجواب.........؟


----------



## بارتنون (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اسف جاوبت على سؤال قبل
لإن الخ ياسين لم يكتب سؤال..........خخخخخخخخ
ولكن اترك سؤالي للي بعدي........؟


----------



## اسير القدر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*الرد*



sasy0o0o قال:


> لما نبقى احنا الدكاترة وهما الطلبة
> انت بتحلم حلم جميل وهو التفاهم والاحترام بين الاتنين لكنه حلم مستحيل يتحقق على لاقل فى الوقت الحال
> احنا بتحترمهم مجبرين او راضيين
> لكن ان دكتور بقى يقدر دماغ طالب دى طالب فى كل مائة دفعة ممكن تحصل ان يقدر يخليهم يقدروة ويقدروا وجهة نظرة
> ...


سؤال جيد 
الجواب 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم واصلي ركعتين لله تعالى ثم انام


----------



## اسير القدر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا نسيت ان اسأل 
سؤال 
لو كنت مهندسا في مشروع وعلمت بان ريئسك في العمل يقوم ببعض الاخطاء وهو لا يحبك ولا يرغب بالاستماع اليك وسيتضرر العمل بهذه الاخطاء فكيف ستخبره وتعالج الامر


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

هدور على مهندس بيحبة اوصلة بالحيلة شوية الاخطاء الموجودة عشان يوصلها للريس ويغيرها
ولو مش هينفع هقولله تانى وتالت وعاشر مباشرة ولم منفعش وكان الغلط مضرة فعلا مينفعش ضميرى يسكت عليها ممكن يانصعد الامر او اسيب الشغل
وما اكثر الشغل الحر لمنهدسى العمارة



سؤالى للبعدى 

وانت طالب اكيد كل واحد مننا مبيحبش حد احسن منه
بس لما كنت بتلاقى فرصة اطلاع اكتر من زمايلك وفرصة تحكم اكتر فى المادة الدراسية و معلمومات او مواقع او كدة وتلاقى نفسك شوية عاوز تقولهم وتفيدهم وفى نفس الوحد حب الذات بقوللك لا امال هيجيى التنافس ازاى
كنت بتقرر اية فى الاخر؟


----------



## نورالعمارة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

حلو هذا السؤال واعتقد ان اغلب الطلبة بتواجه هذه الحالة لكن الانانية وحب الذات عمرهه متخلي الانسان متميز والتنافس لايكون بالانانية عن نفسي بتجيني وسوسة شيطانية:78: اني مااشارك احد بلمعلومة الي عندي لكن ولا مرة عملت هذا الشي لاني دائما احاول افيد الاخرين حتى لو كنت اعلم انهم لن يقومو بلشيء ذاته لي اصلا بساعد الطلاب بدون حتى ان يطلبوا المساعدة ............ ان كل انسان يكون تلقيه للمعلومة واستيعابه للمعلومة مختلف عن الاخرين ولا يتشابه اثنان في ذلك والابداع يكمن في الاختلاف الذي ينشا بين الناس في تحليل وفهم المعلومة


----------



## عمان16 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

انا في هندسة الاتصالات(دبلوم عالي) 
ولا اشعر بالغيرة من المشريع الاخرى..لان في كليتنا لا لتكرار المشاريع ولذلك دائما اختار مشاريع جديدة واعلى من مستوى الدراسة...
السؤال::
شو راح يكون موقفك اذا عرضت مشروعك اللي تعبت عليه طول الفصل على اساتذة مالهم دراية بالهندسة؟؟؟؟


----------



## sasy0o0o (19 أكتوبر 2007)

لا معلش ازاى دى تحصل؟
هيجيبو دكتور فى طب يقيم المشروع؟؟؟
ممكن يكون اسلوب الدكتور جاف اة مستبد شوية ممكن 
لكن مالوش علاقة بالهندسة لاطبعا مستحيل اصلا تحصل
مع اختلافنا الجذرى مع الدكاترة 
الا ان الاحترام موجود وتقدير الفكر المعمارى ليهم اللى وصلهم انهم دكاترة بردة موجود


----------



## م / رانية (19 أكتوبر 2007)

فين السؤال اللي سبيته علشان نجاوب عليه


----------



## designer mido (19 أكتوبر 2007)

طالما مسبتيش أسئلة أنا هأكرر سؤال سألته و لكن العضو اللي بعدي مردش عليه و هو: بما إن العيد اللي فات حصل فيه زي كل سنة اختلاف في تحديد أول يوم العيد ما بين الدول الإسلامية و العربية....نفسي حد يقوللي امتي بقي يبقي فيه رؤية موحدة لهلال رمضان و العيد تعمم علي كل الدول الإسلامية و لا ده استحالة يحصل و احنا مكتوب علينا نفضل متفرقين في كل حاجة حتي في الهلال


----------



## sasy0o0o (19 أكتوبر 2007)

sasy0o0o قال:


> هوة طبعا محدش ينكر انها فرع خاصغير اى فرع من فروع العلم او لن وبيتطلب شوية الموهبة لان وجودها بيوفر جهد كتير اوى على المعمارى لكن اذا ماوجدت الموهبة فيمكن تعويضها باساليب تدريس سليمة صحيحة راها وضوح الرؤيا فى مدراس ومنتديات سوريا وفلسطين بالاخص هذا بالنسبة لدول العرب وياتى الشق الثانى الذى يكم باتقانة الاستغناء عن الشق الاول وهوة الخبرة والمهارة المكتسبة التى اذا اتقنت اغنت عن المهبة لما لها من تاثير على الشخصية واكسابها مواهب جديدة واكثر من الموهبة الاساسية.....
> ولكن ناتى مرة اخرى ونقول الاثنان يكملان بعضهما الاخر فلابد من وجود الموهبة خلال الدراسة حتى ولو بالتدريس والتعلم ووجود الخبرة والتدريب العملى كلما امكن خلال الدراسة والخبرة والممارسة بعد التخرج واتمنى ان التدريس عندنا حالة يتعدل
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eteleb (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الاجابه لا اعتقد ذلك طبعا
لكن ممكن تكون مشهور وناجح في بلدك لان النوابغ في العلوم مش موهبة وذكاء وشطارة وبس لا اعتقد في عوامل اخري كتيير اهمها بالنسبة للعرب عوامل نفسيه
السؤال هو
لو لفيت شغل تاني بعيد عن العمارة بفلوس حلوة هتروح ولا لأ في حين انك شغال في مكان ممكن تكبر فيه بس محتاج وقت؟


----------



## الصبا (20 أكتوبر 2007)

فى الحقيقه هم خمسة سنين مش اربعة ولازم السنة ديه تتحسب لانها من عمر البنى ادم 
لكن انا شايفة ان الدراسة اللى بندرسها غير منظمة اصلا مش موضوع كافية وغير كافية
لو فى ضمير شوية ممكن نستفيد من قدر صغير من العلم ولكن مع ترتيبة فى عقولنا وتنظيمة
وكمان كل ماده عايزه تدى المنهج وخلاص مش مشكله الطلبة يفهموا ولا لا
وبالرغم من كده بنحاول احنا كطلبة نفيد نفسنا بالنظام الموجود ده:76:حنعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟
ومقترحاتى للتطوير انه تكون المواد كلها اختيارى حسب ميول الطلبة 
وبالتالى كل طالب حيدى فى تخصصه اكتر واكتر 
كمان لازم يكون هناك عناصر تشويق للمواد يعنى تحببنا فى كل ماده 
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا 
***عايزة اعرف تفكيرك عند البدء فى مشروع ما وكيفية تجميع المعلومات عنه؟


----------



## sasy0o0o (20 أكتوبر 2007)

او شىء بعمله بعتبر انى انا اللى هستخم المشروع وادور اية اللى بيتعبنى ومش مريح فى الاستخدام فى المشاريع الموجودة ويكون اول اعتبار بخدة فى التصميم حتى قبل تجميع الداتا 
بعدها بحاول اجمع داتات عشان شوية تحكم خيلى للموضوع بشىء من الواقعية بعد كدة بمشى خطوات عادية جدا 
او بتخيل الموضوع كلة فى دماغى وبعدين انززلة مرة واحددة على الشفاف


سؤالى لبعدى
تفكتر الشخص اللى معندوش موهبة الرسم ممكن مع التمرين والممارسة وحب الفن كفن ممكن يبقى فنان فى يوم من الايام؟


----------



## aseel_mogy (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الى حد ما ولكنه محدود بالابداع والابتكار وهى المقومات الاساسيه لاى مصمم.
والسؤال هو ماهى الاساليب التى تتبعها لتنمى قدراتك التصميميه؟


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اناكمان عاوزة اسال نفس السؤال
ياريت حد يجاوب


----------



## كونان2008 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

تنمية القدرات بمتابعه كل جديد
أما السؤال:
هل ينسى المعماري كل شي في حياته ويفرغ باله ولا يترك فيه إلا العمارة لكي يكون ناجحا


----------



## الصبا (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد هذا هو حالنا اليوم انه المعمارى يترك كل شئ فى سبيل النجاح فى مجال العمارة
ولكن ينبغى الاهتمام بباقى المجالات حتى نساير العصر ونبقى متفتحين العقول
لانه مهما وصلنا فى مجال العمارة سيكون هناك كل ما هو خفى عنا
والسؤال:
هل ينبغى على كل مهندس معمارى الاخذ بأراء الاخرين فى اعماله والتأثر بها لدرجه انه يغير افكاره كامله فى مشروع لهذه الاراء؟؟؟؟؟
ام يظل على تفكيره ويطوره فى اطار الاراء ولن يغيره مطلقا لثقته فى قدراته؟


----------



## قطرة مطر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بتخيل ان كل مهندس لازم انه ماينف


----------



## قطرة مطر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بتخيل ان كل مهندس لازم انه ماينفذ مشروع الا اذا كان واثق فيه 
بس مش غلط يسمع غيره مش معناه ان يغير افكاره كامله 
لانو بهاي الحاله رح ينفذ مشروع مش تصميمه ... يوخذ بالراي ويطور 
ويحاول يستفيد منهم قدر الأمكان
سؤالي:
اذا صممت مشروع بالجامعه او كليه ... فجأه الدكتور عجبه بس عدل فيه 
وشفت ان التعديل غير كثير من فكرت المشروعك بتقبل التغيير لحتى تحصل على علامه 
احسن او بظل على رايك وبتعدل حسب رؤيتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
....................................................................
قطرة المطر المستمره تحفر عمق الصخره


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اعقتد لو تطوير الفكرة للاحسن بما يكسبى مهارة جديدة هقبل لان الغاية فى الجامعة انى اتعلم
لكن لو اعتراض للاعتراض وبس وتغير لحب السلطة علينا ودة الغالبية العظمى اعتقد انى ععمرى ماغير تى لو هجيب نمرة اققل 
مسالة اقتناع هية وبس


سؤال:
وانت فى الكلية تحب تشتغل فى السكاشن وتعمل جوها وتشجع دة ولا تشجع انك تشتغل فى البيت وتيجى تعلم وتصحح بس فى السكشن وتاخد الكلمتين (دة اذا كان ليهم لازمة)(وكمان دة النظام غصب عنك فىالكلية)وترووح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / رانية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

ده بيتوقف على طبيعة السكشن واللي فيه من الدكاترة وطبيعة المادة كمان

سؤال:
هل من الصعب أن تجد ابتكارات جديدة في اسلوب المعمارين وما يقدموه وهل يمكن أن يكون الفكر الجديد متقبلاً بسهولة.


----------



## sasy0o0o (24 أكتوبر 2007)

تقبل الفكر الجديد اكيد موجود عند بعض الناس ولكن قلة 
لان اصلا الفكر الجديد اككتر مقلد لمشاريع غربية وليس ابداع او ابتكار صافى
لكن اللى بيعمل حاجة جيدية فعلا اكيد هيلاقى ناس تقبل وناس لا
ودة الطبيعى
بس لما يكون فعلا عمل حاجة بنفسة بمجهود ووابداع ذاتى صافى


سؤالى: ياترى لو بتحاول تنمى موهبتك فى التصميييم والاحساس الفنى للعمارة تعمل اية؟


----------



## م / رانية (25 أكتوبر 2007)

في رأيي بيكون عن طريق الاطلاع على المشاريع المتنوعة والأفكار الجديدة في مختلف المناطق ولمختلف المشاريع، وياريت لو في طريقة ثانية حد يفدنا.
سؤالي: 
ايه المواصفات التي يجب أن تكون في أي تمصيم معماري حتى نقول عليه انه متميز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

انه يكون نقي و صافي من التقليد و يكون منبعه فكره جديدة و لها فائده حتى لو بتفصيلات بسيطة 

سؤالي : هل العمل المعماري يجب ان يكون غريب حتى يكون متميز بنظرك ؟


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

_اتوقع كزهاء حديد حتى مو فرايك لانو بداياتي صحيحة وانشاء الله رح كمل دراستي خارج الوطن العربي عدا ان العمارة اصبحت تجري في دمي_
_سؤالي :_
_هل تعلمين ماسر نجاح فرانك (بتمنى الجواب من cad for all_


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا على المداخلة 
اكيد مالازم يكون غريب عشان يكون متميز لانه بلأصل ما في شي غريب وان المعماري الاميريكي لوي كان قال
what will be has always been
بما معني ماسيكون قد كان سابقا


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 أكتوبر 2007)

احلام مستغانمي قال:


> عفوا على المداخلة
> اكيد مالازم يكون غريب عشان يكون متميز لانه بلأصل ما في شي غريب وان المعماري الاميريكي لوي كان قال
> what will be has always been
> بما معني ماسيكون قد كان سابقا



تعليق رائع:12:


----------



## م / رانية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

أين سؤالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ظاهر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*محمد ظاهر*

و ليش لا (يعني ليش ما اكون مهندس مشهور يعني الي انشهروا مش احسن مني و لا منك
السوال : كيف تصبح معماري قوي ؟


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بالاستعانة بالله والاخذ باسباب النجاح واخلاص النية في العمل لله
ما سبب نجاح غير المسلمين في شتي مجالات الحياة (العلوم الدنيوية يعني) وقلة نجاح المسلمين ؟؟


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

اولا انهم استطاعو ان ياخذوا بالاسباب والله يكالفىء الجميع فى الدنيا ويعطى خيرها للجميع ممن يستحقون وان اجحدو حق الله
ثانيا لانهم قوم اعطوا العلم حقة(الا فى العلم الايمانى)
واعطو اللو وقت خاص واستطاعو ان يكملو من حيث انتهى الاخرون فاخذو مايستحق الجدية بحمل الجد


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

سؤالى للبعدى 
هلى هناك معمارى ارتجالى ؟
وان كان يوجد كيف تصل فى التصميم المعمارى لهذة الدرجة؟؟؟


----------



## m_03_taz (6 نوفمبر 2007)

bthy2ly zaha 7adeeed ertgalya yadoob btsh5bat byb2a mashroooo3 ..
meeeeen awl m3mary fe eltaree5 ?


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

emo 7tob ell 7'tat we samem haram sa2ara


mo3taz gaweb 3ala b2eet el so2al law te2dar
ezay newsal ledaraga de fe el tasmem enana nertagel


----------



## m_03_taz (6 نوفمبر 2007)

mahowa elmawdoo3 da bygy b el5ebra ya3ny lama elwa7ed et3awd eno shaf maslan alf mashrooo3 abl keda fmograd eno yt3rad 3aleeh mashroo3 hybny elfekra f dma3'o mn 7asleeet elmashree3 eldrasaha aw shafaha abl keda we


----------



## m_03_taz (6 نوفمبر 2007)

elso2aal ba2a ... meeeen awel wa7ed yekteb ketaaab f el3emara we esm elketaab ayh ??


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

:87: :87: :87:


----------

